# My big Bosc build!!



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys I thought I'd post a rolling thread on a viv I've started to build for my Bosc, Billy. 

This was his second viv (original was a 3x2x2 - I haven't got any pics of this) this one was 4x2.5x2.5...(bottom viv)









This is the inside....










I admit this wasn't the nicest of vivs to look at from the outiside but suited his needs - so I decided to re-vamp the outside so it looked nicer..as it was in my living room...









But anyway as previously mentioned in other threads he eats like food is going out of fashion and growing at a hell of a rate so hence the new latest viv....hopefully his viv for life...

Started with a design...(copied some ideas from ppl on here)...

















Then today finally started...the size is 6x3x3 made from exterior plywood coated with a plastic laminate...its new apparently and fairly cheap - for all the wood needed and LOADS of off cuts it was £180.00 and will only need the joints sealing with silicone which will save soooo much time!!

Anyways here is what we've done so far...










There is a loooong way to go but I'll keep this thread as up to date as I can :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

keep us all posted looks like its going to be good!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Get yourself over to m&t thread matey youll fit right in. 

That first viv is a corker of a monitor viv mate :no1:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Day 2....*

Well day 2.... didn't accomplish much today had to go out this morning and it took longer than first thought due to the snow!!:whistling2:

Fitted up one side door at the front....and went to B&Q for more materials...another £70.00 spent!!:gasp:

With door closed and locked...


















And with door open...









I will keep it updated but won't post anymore until next saturday...

Very pleased with it so far but there is sooo much to do as it's just soo vast and needs to be a major feature in my living room as it's bigger than my bloody sofa!!

Cheers for all the comments so far guys!!:no1:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Small update....*

Just a small update today... will hopefully do more tommorro on the inside of the viv....

Now completed other door so it matches!
Doors closed...









Doors open...









Will upload more when I do more lol...

Anyone got any tips as to how to heat this beast?
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Tube heaters are your friend... cheap to run and give heat right across the enclosure id go with a 5 footer for that beast :2thumb:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok nice one I was wondering about tube heaters but wasn't sure on what size how many etc etc...

Do they run off of a normal pulse stat?

Also where is a good (cheap) place to buy them?

Thanks.: victory:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sunday update...*

OK here's the update for today.... fitted the shelf...that is about it!! Everything takes longer than I anticipate!!

Apologies for the poor pics (taken on Iphone)




























I'll update when I've done more!: victory:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks really good m8 :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice one M8, love viv builds.


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Update!*

Hi guys bit more of an update for you!!

Put in the ramp for the second level, added vents and also added 1x light (gonna need many more - sooo dark in there!!) Also started on the covering for the outside, as with his previous viv I am covering it in a leatherette material that matches my sofa as this is the biggest piece of furniture in the living room it has to look the part!!

Pics below....

Let me know what you all think!!


----------



## hornplayer1997 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*UPdate*

Hi guys another quick update.

The exterior of the viv now completely covered and finished, now going to silicone the interior joints and varnish the spindles and deck board ramp..

Then need to work to electrics and decide how I'm gonna heat this bad boy, someone had suggested tube heaters - where is a good place (cheap) to buy? also with regard to hotspots should I just go with standard ceramic bulb holders and 100w bulbs? Was thinking of 2 hotspots and obv tube heaters for background temps...?? Any thoughts would be a help!!

As for lighting..any ideas for this too? at the moment I have a spare 48" UV bulb on a standard starter...should I go for LED's? because if I go for normal tube lights as above I'll need at least another 2 with reflectors as it is pretty dark in there!!

LEt me know your thoughts....ideas....
Here are the pics of progress so far....




























: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Needs some hot spots under the top shelf, a bulb will then illuminate the bottom.

If you dont want heat then some low wattage energy bulbs instead.


----------



## derek bosc (Feb 19, 2012)

looking good:2thumb:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Update*

Haven't done much lately as its been crazy busy at work but here are some pics of what I have got done...



















One of the lucky chap who'll be living here soon!!


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Another update*

Hi guys here's the latest update for you...

Have now fitted most of the electrics:

2x strip lights 4ft
1x 5ft tubular heater and guard, on a pulse stat
5x ceramic bulb holders for a choice of basking sites...

I have purchased 3x halogen basking bulbs 1x 100w, and 2x 75w... Do you guys with monitors run these on dimmer stats? I never used to run his old 100w normal bulb on a stat and achieved correct temps just using distance, however these halogen bulbs are much hotter!! Ground temps of 65'c! So I'm thinking these are going to have to be statted...

Also have added bamboo screening on the sides (yet to be stapled in) and started adding substrate... Now it looks like a viv... Oh and added 6mm laminated glass doors and runners!

It has cost a fortune and has been a lot of hard work so far, couldn't have done it without my other half:notworthy:

Here are the pictures...


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks pretty good! Where did you get the glass from? And what kind of glass is it? can you get uv emmitting leds?


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Glass was from local glaziers, and is 6mm laminated cost £30 quid all in..

Not sure on led's I've used 3x tube lights 4ft in length one is 10% uv and others are standard lights no uv..

Hope that helps


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

olibad said:


> Hi guys here's the latest update for you...
> 
> Have now fitted most of the electrics:
> 
> ...


looking good :2thumb: it wont stay neat and tidy like that for long once the little fella is in :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheers helps alot.  what size is the glass per pane?


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Was roughly 50cm x 50cm per pane ish lol


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*Update!!*

Hi Guys another update for you!!

I now have all the substrate in - 9x bags of topsoil and 4.5 bags of playsand!! - All I can tell you is, no one is gonna move this in a hurry!!

Also have a new basking rock sunken in on the lower floor, also have finished tacking down the side willow background, and also added some greenery!!

All I am waiting for now is a dimmer stat to arrive for the basking light on the lower floor and additional bulbs (lower wattage) for the upper shelf, then all that is needed is to test the temps for a week or so then introduce him to his new house!!

Hopefully he'll love it!! When I have more funds I am also going to add a Monsoon rain system and a waterproof IP camera so I can keep an eye on him when I'm not around!!

Pics...




































I look forward to your comments!!!:no1:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

olibad said:


> Hi Guys another update for you!!
> 
> I now have all the substrate in - 9x bags of topsoil and 4.5 bags of playsand!! - All I can tell you is, no one is gonna move this in a hurry!!
> 
> ...



That look freaking awesome m8 well done : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Loocking nice!!
Im building mine this weekend coming


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

*cheers*

Thanks for the comments!! keep em coming!!: victory:


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

he is 1 lucky dude :2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

some job man he will love it. what did u use for the bck ground 3d paper?


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks good! 

A smaller version of Tombo46's Viv build!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/608535-everything-but-bathroom-sink-pic.html

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

cracking build there the bosc is gonna love it!! :no1:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

That viv was my inspiration for this viv!! :no1:


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

The background was just fish tank background paper from eBay quite cheap and effective: victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

olibad said:


> Hi Guys another update for you!!
> 
> I now have all the substrate in - 9x bags of topsoil and 4.5 bags of playsand!! - All I can tell you is, no one is gonna move this in a hurry!!
> 
> ...


Will it be able to cope with a monsoon rain system without a drainage layer/fake floor? or will it not just become waterlogged and probably rot out any slight gaps that aren't sealed (ie where the wood shifts or the lucky guys claws scratch the sealent? ) Ignore this if you have something in place and i missed the post :lol2:

Great looking build though, wouldn't mind a night in it myself!!

Dave


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure really, I didn't plan on having it soak for v long only small bursts to boost humidity for a few seconds every day, then the heat would dry it out after hopefully!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Be careful about no ledges on the ramp / upper layer as Boscs are not graceful and able to climb.

Mine tripping over on the floor.

:bash:

Bosc monitor feeding fail - YouTube


----------



## Ronnie and Reggie (Mar 23, 2012)

Where did you get the black wood mate?


----------



## olibad (Dec 31, 2008)

The shelf has a ridge of about 5-7cm doesn't show much in the photos, not too sure on the ramp I will see how he gets on - this might get modified!

Also the wood is exterior plywood coated with plastic laminate, it's v expensive got it from Clarkes of walsham builders merchants..it's great stuff means all I have to do is seal the joints - no yacht varnish for me!!:no1:


----------



## luna (Jan 2, 2011)

olibad said:


> Hi Guys another update for you!!
> 
> I now have all the substrate in - 9x bags of topsoil and 4.5 bags of playsand!! - All I can tell you is, no one is gonna move this in a hurry!!
> 
> ...


WOW deffinately a great viv, one of the best ive seen, really informative thread aswell, great to see lots of pictures for once. really inspired me to make a viv like this. how much do you think it cost you all together?:notworthy:


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Be careful about no ledges on the ramp / upper layer as Boscs are not graceful and able to climb.
> 
> Mine tripping over on the floor.
> 
> ...


added a ledge to mine after seeing this :2thumb:


----------

